# Your role in RPGs



## Karloz (Jun 5, 2013)

test


----------



## Percy (Jun 5, 2013)

I like to fuck shit up.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 5, 2013)

For games in general I like supporting roles with emphasis on killing things in both attack and defense situations and wiping the asses of fellow teammates, such as Killing Floor's Commando perk, Red Orchestra's machinegunners, aaaand as for RPGs don't really play many online RPGs. Like, seriously. So I can't think of anything off the top of my head. Though if there's a role that matches the above description in any way, I'll probably like it and use it a lot.

Though in solo RPGs that I do play I just go for the well-rounded balanced character.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally like *Warrior *class. It's because I think warriors are "stronger" than any other class except mage. I have been playing _Celtic Heroes_ (Mobile Rpg), in that game warrior is considered strong and that could take lots of damage. _Runescape _sounds it's a great game. I might soon start playing that.


----------



## Saga (Jun 5, 2013)

Well it depends 
Usually I go for stealth, but when there is a large force against me (+allies) I usually go ham and blow everyone to bits.


----------



## Percy (Jun 5, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> _Runescape _sounds it's a great game. I might soon start playing that.


Ah, I remember playing that when I was like 10. I can't seem to fully quit it though.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 5, 2013)

I generally always play mages/casters. Sometimes healers.

Although I've always found Guardian/Paladin sort of characters super neat.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 5, 2013)

As far as strategy, tactical, and war RPGs, I have no experience with these, so it's hard to pick. Though I generally like how many things opperate.

When it comes to Adventure RPGs, I've had experience and skill with many different classes and characters. I'm generally experienced with "Warriors", and "Red Mage" classes in the Final Fantasy series. I've also become quite skilled with Pascal from "Tales of Graces f" (their are no warrior classes in Tales games usually). I've usually prefered Knight, and Assassin-type characters in this field.

As far as LARPs, and writeen RPG, it depends on the conditions. I usually play an antagonistic character, or an overly heroic one.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 5, 2013)

For solo games I go pure stealth and fuck things up from where I have the advantage. It's much the same tactics in multiplayer, except I have other roles too (diversions, planting explosives, etc.)


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 5, 2013)

Online rpgs I favour dps, nothing more fun than setting up a series of moves to destroy your opponents with well timed strikes. Tanking is just annoying while healing is just eh.

For adventure rpgs I seem to prefer archer/ranger classes, bothing both good in ranged attacks and fast short ranged strikes. Taken down an enemy quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 5, 2013)

in MMOs i always try to go for range/bow person. occasionally rouges cause knifes are fun also :3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 5, 2013)

I enjoy the life of the rouge. Deception, diplomacy, espionage, sabotage and assassinations.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 5, 2013)

Not playing much (any) in the way of multiplayer RPG's, the single-player is the staple of their team composition so it makes sense that, more often than not, they're the tank.  It's not very often where the single player is a squishy wizard or healer to their party members.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 6, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> in MMOs i always try to go for range/bow person. occasionally rouges cause knifes are fun also :3



They are good in group but once they're seperated Bad Luckkkkkk...


----------



## SilverKhajiit (Jun 6, 2013)

I prefer stealth classes, like rouge or archer, if archer I prefer to have some supporting abilities and for rouge some stealth magic, because hey, you can never be to careful. Oh look, a Mage not paying attention, brb.
*scream*
Ok, but seriously if you choose archer make sure to have some support skills.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 6, 2013)

I forgot to mention something...

*Mages > Everything! >:[*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2013)

Anything with explosives or fire


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I forgot to mention something...
> 
> *Mages > Everything! >:[*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oe7Q8OCm5I for you

personally i prefer rogues, i suck at strategizing a mage (only mages i have fun with are nuke mages, witch are fairly rare nowadays). warriors i will play from time to time, but generally bored me.

rogues on the other hand i've always had fun playing, that "thrill of the hunt" moment when you have to sneak up on them and kill, where being discovered will set off agro and eventually lead to death.  And I also love it when game give you an option to like talk your way out of a fight and stuff.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm partial to range, skills, and dealing out loads of damage. This usually points me toward mage, skill-heavy, and sniper types. Although it is fun every now and then to make a beefcannon and just rip shit up with an axe without being able to do much else.


----------



## Car Fox (Jun 6, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *Mages > Everything! >:[*



Point taken. :â€¢(

... stop yelling at me.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 6, 2013)

I take the fighter/berserker/tank role because I want to deal as much damage as I can.


----------



## Fernin (Jun 6, 2013)

Ranged attacks from stealth with poisoned arrows and the like, in general anything rogueish. I'll happily play warrior as well though as anything but a tank.


----------



## Cain (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck all your holy trinities, I present to you GW2.

I don't like to play any specific role, I play any and all, mostly for the different story experiences.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatever has good combos and moves the fastest.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

I play a healer so whenever my guild wipes they get mad at me JUST so I can say "atleast I got chicken"


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2013)

DPS (Rogues, Warriors, or ranged), or healers.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> DPS (Rogues, Warriors, or ranged), or healers.



You won't play Dragon Nest, doe.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2013)

I like being the healer or the bard, so a character that can keep up the physical or psychological well-being of my group.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You won't play Dragon Nest, doe.



I'm always open to new games. Yo. :V


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 6, 2013)

I usually go for DPS. The problem is that I also tend to pick light-armor characters, so if I had to specify what part I play in an RPG, I'd say I play the part of the faceplanter pretty well. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 6, 2013)

I usually just play DPS. I used to be the healer. 

Before I got sick of being constantly blamed for the group's fuck-ups, especially when we played tabletop games and the sadistic DM always made sure that they would go for the water shugenja or the guy keeping everybody alive, while the mages and CoDzillas just stopped everything and the warriors bounced off of them. Just because you are a barbarian does not mean you have to bloody leeroy in. (I *hate* that stereotype of fighters being "Me fighter. Me Smash.") LIkewise tank, if you want me to heal you, you have to _get HURT_ first.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm always open to new games. Yo. :V



http://dragonnest.nexon.net/


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 6, 2013)

I prefer balanced classes jack of all trades master of none. Something to mold the character into different play styles when needed.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 6, 2013)

I usually pick the druid or hippy class so I can summon/ turn into animals.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Support normally, Healers, Mage artillery, debuff spam chars. Sometimes I tank if that is what the other players desire.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 7, 2013)

In multiplayer / MMO-type games, I tend to be whatever will leave me relying on people the least, and will let me complete the game the most on my own. 
Defeating the point of the game being multiplayer, in the first place, because that's just how I do shit.
Unless my fiance wants to get on and actually commit to a good duo team with me, in which I'll just pick a high damage dealing class.

In single player, I tend to go for high damage (which usually means mage), medium to heavy armor, and pickpocketing / lock picking / being able to steal a bunch of shit and not get caught.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 7, 2013)

Usually heavy armor, mace/shield type deals.  Tanks.  Archers are kinda fun, though.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jun 9, 2013)

I enjoy Warrior/Tank. Dark Souls I ran around with a Zweihander, in EVE it was a Rokh. MechWarrior the Atlas/Dashi. Whatever offers the most firepower/damage AND can also take a hit.


----------



## gomander (Jun 9, 2013)

Anything that lets me either sneak around and not die using stealthy camo or some kinda magic or lets me make robots and ride in mechs


----------



## -SHINY- (Jun 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://dragonnest.nexon.net/



Well do you know any rpg other than _Dragon Nest_ or _Runescape_?


----------



## Distorted (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm heavily addicted to any kind of magic, so I usually play a mage  class. I don't like to nuke everything (unless I have to) but I instead  prefer to deal with crowd control. If it hampers foes and doesn't mess  with my damage output too much, I will most definitely use it. I would  always play Frost over any other mage spec in WoW, and I love the  control it gave me. And in some games when you weave the spells together  to create that devastating effect it's oh so satisfying. Have you seen  Virulant Walking Bomb in action in Dragon Age? Hnnnnnnggghhhh.....

I  can't stand warriors, unless there's magic weaved into their attacks.  And I occasionally spec as a rogue, but it's usually for reconnaisance  and learning secrets. I like to get into people's things.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm a stealthy swordmage/archer. In Skyrim at least, I use illusion and conjuration to keep groups of enemies away from me (and maybe have some fun, ie frenzy), though I prefer to take on isolated enemies one-on-one, usually by a one handed sword or, if they are too powerful, backstabbing. Sniping works wonders, too. I'm definitely not a tank: I wear light armor and I tend to run away fast if too many enemies notice me. I can take some damage, but not too much

I will occasionally mess around with destruction spells (AKA pure mage) but only in "fun" situations, where my life isn't in immediate danger (such as bandit camps...so many easy targets).


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 15, 2013)

I take mine  back.

I'm the dick in my guild that takes non of the fights seriously and make jokes when Remyene tries to give useful info.

They love me tho :3

If they don't I kick em cuz I be Co leader. >:[

Then reinvite them cause I'm not that mean.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 15, 2013)

I'll usually play different characters to experiment with different builds, but it depends on the game too. Some games are more fun as a chargy smashy types, others have boring combat but awesome magic, or have hilarious stealth kills and exploding heads.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 15, 2013)

Tank.

What I dislike is how often healers forget to let me tank and pull. I also love that they're focused on getting at least one hit in, such that they forget I'm actually fighting off the pull AND healing myself at the sametime ... while they should be healing me. I also love backseat commanders that want tanks to do what bards, or rogues can do with DPS. 

Moral of the story: let Bambi pull and tank. You want your sparkly, special little equipment? Heal me and shut the fuck up. ^^ Like the Skodka that could, I'll get us there.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 15, 2013)

I love RPGs. Usually, I play as a rogue, armed with daggers. I like being able to sneak up on enemies, go into stealth mode, use things like poisons and explosions.
Sometimes I beef up the stealth skills, so my character's like an assassin - striking from the shadows. Other times, I beef up the strength and weapon skills, so it's like a rogue/warrior combination - someone who does more melee fighting.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 20, 2013)

Personally, I prefer to bulk up my mages as much as I can, because that's what I prefer.


----------



## Dreadlime (Jun 20, 2013)

I generally end up GMing. My friends are generally either unable or unwilling to to run a game, so I don't get to play as often as I'd like. When I do get to play, which is mostly at conventions, I favor ranged classes, social manipulators, or cerebral investigators. Much of that depends on the game and the needs of the group. 

In MMOs, I tend to favor ranged combat characters. Again, I don't mind swapping out my main for a healing or tanking alt if the need arises.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 20, 2013)

I usually shoot for strategy mixed with strength. I like to have somewhat of a chance to micromanage but having a beast of a character is fun. I shoot for the middle ground as i like aspects of both. I never go full warrior or full caster.


----------

